# Helmet cams VholdR GoPro Tachyon ATC5K - review



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm finishing up a review of the current "most popular" self contained "sport cams"with some interesting results.

The cameras I reviewed:

Twenty20 VholdR 
Hero GoPro
Tachyon XC
Oregon Scientific ATC5K

Check it out here if your going to be buying any of these soon: http://www.helmetcamreview.com


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Waddayaknow! Exactly what I was looking for; reviews of the cameras by a bike person.Thanks Jack :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

AWESOME REVIEW! Thanks!
Based on this review (and others) I just ordered a Tachyon XC. I'll post more as soon as I try it out.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

*Tachyon XC Video on Youtube*

Well... My first video was shot a bit high. I had my helmet mount too far back.
My second video is a bit better. Take a look:




All in all, I am happy with the Tachyon. Its low light capability is terrible, and any camera shake is very noticeable at times, but for $150.00, the durability is amazing.
One tip&#8230; ALWAYS use BRAND NEW batteries - especially when using alkalines. Even if a battery is slightly used, it won't last long - and bring a set of NEW spares!


----------



## braunschweiger (Feb 25, 2009)

anthonyi said:


> Well... My first video was shot a bit high. I had my helmet mount too far back.
> My second video is a bit better. Take a look:
> 
> 
> ...


Are you serious?


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

*Tachyon XC Video*



braunschweiger said:


> Are you serious?


Actually, I AM serious. It WAS a video (although not the best one)... I WAS on a mountain bike... I DID use a Tachyon XC. What part didn't you understand?... and WHY was there any need for an obnoxious comment? I can only assume that some people have nothing better to do than to post comments that no one else cares to read. Didn't your parents teach you any manners... As in, "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all." In either case, have a nice day.


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't mind him, he has nothing better to do.

I have some Rayovac rechargeable batteries that are pretty nice. They'll stay charged for over 6 months and only lose like 20% of the charge. They're great for switching out mid-day if needed. They aren't as cheap as regular batteries, but they'll last a long time.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

*Tachyon XC Video*



hitek79 said:


> Don't mind him, he has nothing better to do.
> 
> I have some Rayovac rechargeable batteries that are pretty nice. They'll stay charged for over 6 months and only lose like 20% of the charge. They're great for switching out mid-day if needed. They aren't as cheap as regular batteries, but they'll last a long time.


;-) Thanks for the tip. I have some NMH that are a bit old. Maybe that's part of the problem. I also noticed (maybe everyone already knows this) that the more the camera moves, the more battery power it uses. If I leave it running on a table, it will last for hours with the NMH. Well... I'm learning.


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

That's interesting. I've never noticed one way or the other. I get very limited time in the winter when it's cold though.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

*Tachyon XC Video*



hitek79 said:


> That's interesting. I've never noticed one way or the other. I get very limited time in the winter when it's cold though.


I actually noticed by accident, while testing the camera in my kitchen. Don't get me wrong, there may have been other variables, and I've not tried to recreate my results. (I guess it would have been a poor science experiment.)


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

I have an atc5k it is pretty good picture quality wise and with the screen you can set it up perfectly very quickly but and a BIG BUT the batteries are only supposed to last an hour and they don't even achieve that. On a day on the snow recently they were only lasting about twenty minutes (might be a temperature issue) just a couple of runs and i was having to put new batteries in.

I am going to try some panasonic rechargables 2400uA hopefully they will add some recording time.


----------



## braunschweiger (Feb 25, 2009)

anthonyi said:


> What part didn't you understand?


I understood your entire post, hence my reply.

I'm amazed that someone can be "happy" with that lousy footage.

This is not an "attack"on you, just a comment on the horrible video quality of the product that you purchased.

But I'm sure that you'll take as a personal attack once again.

Oh well.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Nsynk said:


> I have an atc5k it is pretty good picture quality wise and with the screen you can set it up perfectly very quickly but and a BIG BUT the batteries are only supposed to last an hour and they don't even achieve that. On a day on the snow recently they were only lasting about twenty minutes (might be a temperature issue) just a couple of runs and i was having to put new batteries in.
> 
> I am going to try some panasonic rechargables 2400uA hopefully they will add some recording time.


I'm afraid that they probably won't do any better. The problem with rechargeables is that the fully-charged voltage is lower than non-rechargeables, so you are at a disadvantage right from the start. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

braunschweiger said:


> I understood your entire post, hence my reply.
> 
> I'm amazed that someone can be "happy" with that lousy footage.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should consider being clearer in your posts.

Just an FYI, I responded in the manner that I did, not just because of your reply to my post, but because I also read your other posts, and most of them sounded obnoxious.

Yes. The quality of that video is not great (no matter - when I am the one that took it), but I have the camera for other reasons also (boating, motorcycling, jetskiing, windsurfing, snorkeling, etc.), so the $150 was well worth it. The only thing it lacks is the ability to use it for scuba diving, but I already have a video camera for diving.


----------



## braunschweiger (Feb 25, 2009)

anthonyi said:


> The quality of that video is not great (no matter - when I am the one that took it),


Ok, so you're happy with not great video quality.

Got it.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

I use lithium batteries and usually get about 8 hours out of them, even in the cold.

Also, you may want to try www.vimeo.com, the quality is generally better than youtube.

Bri


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

I wonder if someone can give me some tips on camera mounting. I have my Tachyon on the standard mount, attached to my helmet. The mount is rock solid, and my helmet is tight, but my videos are still jumpy. (See 



)
I have seen some smooth Tachyon videos on YouTube, but I have no idea how to get this result. I have not tried a handlebar mount yet. In Florida, we have numerous roots and rocks every few inches, but I'm not sure if this is the full cause of the video bounce. I wonder if it would be better to use a handlebar mount. I thought it might be worse, since my body does absorb some of the impacts, but maybe my theory is all wrong. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> I use lithium batteries and usually get about 8 hours out of them, even in the cold.
> 
> Also, you may want to try www.vimeo.com, the quality is generally better than youtube.
> 
> Bri


Thanks for the tips. I would like to use rechargeable batteries if possible, and I can't find any Li-ion batteries in AA size. Do you know if any Li-ion battery packs fit the Tachyon?
I recently noticed that a few of my Energizer NiMH batteries are not holding a charge very well anymore. I have a full function multi-meter with a "loaded" battery tester, and some batteries seem to lose 20% of their charge within a few days. Maybe it's time to replace them. Maybe new NiMHs will be fine. Has anyone tried these?


----------



## Sombeech (Feb 16, 2006)

braunschweiger said:


> I'm amazed that someone can be "happy" with that lousy footage.
> 
> This is not an "attack"on you, just a comment on the horrible video quality of the product that you purchased.


He's happy with the camera, not the footage. That's why he's asking advice. Let's see some of your stuff. :nono:

About 250 videos ago, I uploaded TERRIBLE quality footage to youtube, then I began to learn what formats go well with youtube, and which ones don't. You also learn the tricks, what people lose their interest with, and what they smile about. It just takes time.

Here's my footage from one week ago. You can view it in HQ mode. 
http://www.bogley.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16347

Another thing about starting to film, you deal with a lot of Ass Hat Trolls who ridicule your footage without having any to show for themselves. They'll say "You guys suck at riding" or "This footage is killing me". For somebody giving such criticism, you'd expect to see how "they do it".


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

Sombeech said:


> About 250 videos ago, I uploaded TERRIBLE quality footage to youtube, then I began to learn what formats go well with youtube, and which ones don't. You also learn the tricks, what people lose their interest with, and what they smile about. It just takes time.
> 
> Here's my footage from one week ago. You can view it in HQ mode.
> https://www.bogley.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16347


Your video looks great!

I've also learned a lot about shooting videos from this site. For about 8 months now, I've been trying to shoot a night POV mountain bike video. Here's my first sorry attempt:

https://www.onetruemedia.com/share_view_player?p=5b9d5c6341056772d00df7
Make video montages at www.OneTrueMedia.com

Here's my latest:





Night Mountain Ride (HD) from Bri on Vimeo.

Interesting enough - that is the same light in both videos. The camera makes a huge difference.


----------



## Sombeech (Feb 16, 2006)

Cool. Is that camera shooting from your chest then? I've been looking into that.

I've also wanted to get some night rides in, gotta get a light first.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

Sombeech said:


> Cool. Is that camera shooting from your chest then? I've been looking into that.
> 
> I've also wanted to get some night rides in, gotta get a light first.


Yes, the camera is mounted to my chest.

Night riding is great. I like my Niterider Trinewt, but I've heard good things about the Light and Motion Seca.

Later,

Bri


----------



## pakuni rider (Mar 25, 2009)

Sombeech said:


> Let's see some of your stuff.
> 
> For somebody giving such criticism, you'd expect to see how "they do it".


Justin, that video that you are requesting can be seen at www.petefagerlin.com

Good luck, again.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> Yes, the camera is mounted to my chest.
> 
> Night riding is great. I like my Niterider Trinewt, but I've heard good things about the Light and Motion Seca.
> 
> ...


Cool video.
How do you have your camera mounted to your chest? Do you think it is better than a helmet mount - in regards to bounce? Have you tried a handlebar mount?


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

anthonyi said:


> Cool video.
> How do you have your camera mounted to your chest? Do you think it is better than a helmet mount - in regards to bounce? Have you tried a handlebar mount?


There are a few different ways to mount the camera to your chest. My original design was pretty stable, but could be bad in a fall. Here's a similar idea another rider uses:






I've actually found that mounting the camera higher on the chest (less contact with abdominal muscles) produces less shake when pedaling. For coasting, it doesn't matter.

Whether the camera bounces around more (than the helmet mount) depends on the design. My original design bounced very little. The helmet mounts that have the side mounted camera with a counterweight also bounce very little.

Most of the time I mount a GoPro very high on my chest. The wide angle lens, combined with the high mount, allows me to pedal much faster without it affecting the video. I'm also less concerned with falling on it.

The handlebar mount does not work with my HD camera. Something called "rolling shutter" - whatever that is. Personally I don't really like handlebar mounts for mountain biking because the side to side motion can be dizzying (depends on the trail though).


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> There are a few different ways to mount the camera to your chest. My original design was pretty stable, but could be bad in a fall. Here's a similar idea another rider uses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again. I never thought about the side to side issue.
If you use a similar tripod chest mount, do you ever worry about getting impaled during a fall? Some of my crashes have been spectacular.


----------



## pakuni rider (Mar 25, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> Here's a similar idea another rider uses:


I would love to see that "solution" used on real trails rather than around the court and through the grass.

So many folks are focused on "new"/"different" ways to mount a camera and as a result they fail mightily at capturing interesting/usable video.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

pakuni rider said:


> I would love to see that "solution" used on real trails rather than around the court and through the grass.


Here is a video he made with that mount using a Canon SD800is on the chest mount:





Joe's Ridge - Fruita, Colorado - POV from Doug Hathaway on Vimeo.

Here's another chest mount video:





Chest-Mount HD Camera: Mountain Biking from Bri on Vimeo.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

These videos are excellent. Now why can't I do that? Oh, I forgot; no wide angle lens on my Tachyon, and no image stabilization on my Tachyon. Crap!


----------



## pakuni rider (Mar 25, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> Here is a video he made with that mount using a Canon SD800is on the chest mount:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That mount works as I thought it would. Lots of extraneous motion, even on buff trails being ridden relatively sedately.

I would venture to guess that he cut away from the best part of Joe's because the trail gets steeper and choppier and that footage was so bouncy as to be unusable.

The chest-mounted pov does have a jerky Blair Witch feel to it though.


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

Polar Bear said:


> Most of the time I mount a GoPro very high on my chest. The wide angle lens, combined with the high mount, allows me to pedal much faster without it affecting the video. I'm also less concerned with falling on it.


Those videos look great! I just ordered a GoPro. Can't wait to get it and try it. I'll be back to this thread seeking advise I'm sure.

Cheers.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

pakuni rider said:


> That mount works as I thought it would. Lots of extraneous motion, even on buff trails being ridden relatively sedately.
> 
> I would venture to guess that he cut away from the best part of Joe's because the trail gets steeper and choppier and that footage was so bouncy as to be unusable.
> 
> The chest-mounted pov does have a jerky Blair Witch feel to it though.


On this video, he is using a Canon SD800is, a point and shoot camera that doesn't allow for a wide angle adapter.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

anthonyi said:


> If you use a similar tripod chest mount, do you ever worry about getting impaled during a fall? Some of my crashes have been spectacular.


Most of the time I just mount a GoPro to my chest.

Most of the higher technical stuff where I would have a greater chance of crashing would be better filmed third person anyway. Besides, my favorite mountain bike videos are almost all shot third-person (with cable cams, panning, etc.).

With the GoPro, I hardly know it is there. The clarity does not compare to the HD.

I had fun designing the HD camera mount and trying it out. I was glad to be able to finally get the night mountain video that I had been trying to get for a while. Most of the time I just can't be bothered with dragging out my good HD camera on trails. I don't want to break it and I don't want to crash with my mount (for fear of getting hurt). Heck, I crashed twice yesterday and was glad I wasn't wearing the camera.

I suppose if I had the opportunity to ride a beautiful trail like Joe's Ridge, I would consider putting on the HD camera with the mount to try to capture the scenery and the feel as best as I could.

Most of my rides are solo and are at night though - there's not much to film that I haven't already gotten.

When I do get a chance to ride during the day, the GoPro is just fine for me.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

So Cal RX said:


> Those videos look great! I just ordered a GoPro. Can't wait to get it and try it. I'll be back to this thread seeking advise I'm sure.
> 
> Cheers.


Me too! The feeling of speed with the WIDE is really cool.
Maybe I will mount my Tachyon backwards under my seat, or just sell it on EBAY.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> Most of the time I just mount a GoPro to my chest.
> 
> Most of my rides are solo and are at night though - there's not much to film that I haven't already gotten.
> 
> When I do get a chance to ride during the day, the GoPro is just fine for me.


I really like the chest mount because you can see the handlebar action - makes it more interesting.

I have seen a few cool MTB night videos on Vimeo, but the interest fades quickly.

I will try to make a quick chest mount for my CamelBak. I see no need to have 2 straps across my chest. If anyone has done this before, please post a photo or two.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jbennardo (Jun 2, 2004)

here's a few of my GoPro wide videos:
http://gallery.me.com/jbennardo


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

So Cal RX said:


> Those videos look great! I just ordered a GoPro. Can't wait to get it and try it. I'll be back to this thread seeking advise I'm sure.
> 
> Cheers.


Here's some stuff I learned about the GoPro:

Use NiHM rechargeable batteries, unless it is really cold - then use lithium
Put the sound setting on Low when mounted on the bike
Put the sound setting on High when mounted to yourself
Film when there is a blue sky
Film in broad daylight

Here's a few mounting options to start:





Snowy Mountain Ride from Bri on Vimeo.


----------



## jbennardo (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh, and regarding batteries for the GoPro. I bought some rechargeables. Green duracells. They last longer than the memory card will. I'm hoping the firmware update will be out shortly that will allow a 4GB SD card!!!


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

jbennardo said:


> Oh, and regarding batteries for the GoPro. I bought some rechargeables. Green duracells. They last longer than the memory card will. I'm hoping the firmware update will be out shortly that will allow a 4GB SD card!!!


Ah, familiar territory! Very cool.
P.S.
My videos suck compared to these.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> Here's some stuff I learned about the GoPro:
> 
> Use NiHM rechargeable batteries, unless it is really cold - then use lithium
> Put the sound setting on Low when mounted on the bike
> ...


Very cool. Great tips. Still like the chest mount best.
I would probably dub over the sound. My brother and I talk chat while riding.

Ordered my GoPro Wide with 2MB card and Lithium batteries on Ebay. $192.00 complete. Hope to have it before the weekend.

Interesting that you and jbennardo should mention the NiHMs. I have a set of AAs and AAAs, but the AAs don't work well with the Tachyon. Their CS people tell me that you can't use them. Man, this will save tons on battery costs.

One other difference I noticed is that the GoPro seems to handle the light changes faster.


----------



## jbennardo (Jun 2, 2004)

If you turn a corner with the GoPro and face the sun, you'll get a black spot at the brightest point - just for a second. Again, something only a video pro would care about. This little camera is what it is... a fun, fairly inexpensive way to record your ride. The mounting options make it quite versatile and the waterproof/shockproof case make you not worry about crashes or rain.

I'm personally sold on the handlebar mount. I ordered the handlebar/seatpost kit from the company and it got to me within 10 business days. (order to delivery) They've all been great but I just like the vantage point from there. Still, gonna experiment with some other mounts. One of the cool things about filming this type of footage is getting a fixed item in frame for perspective.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

jbennardo said:


> If you turn a corner with the GoPro and face the sun, you'll get a black spot at the brightest point - just for a second. Again, something only a video pro would care about. This little camera is what it is... a fun, fairly inexpensive way to record your ride. The mounting options make it quite versatile and the waterproof/shockproof case make you not worry about crashes or rain.
> 
> I'm personally sold on the handlebar mount. I ordered the handlebar/seatpost kit from the company and it got to me within 10 business days. (order to delivery) They've all been great but I just like the vantage point from there. Still, gonna experiment with some other mounts. One of the cool things about filming this type of footage is getting a fixed item in frame for perspective.


Good to know.


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe Hero was going to make a chest mount, they were going to send one for me to review, but have not seen it yet, I'll contact them again and see.

From the other footage posted, looks like a nice POV....


----------



## cbr6fs (Apr 1, 2008)

jbennardo said:


> Oh, and regarding batteries for the GoPro. I bought some rechargeables. Green duracells. They last longer than the memory card will. I'm hoping the firmware update will be out shortly that will allow a 4GB SD card!!!


I've been using the 8gb out of my Lumix TZ3 in my GoPro Hero M/S Wide for around 2 weeks without any problems.

Also tried the 16gb out of my Ixus 980is again this also work fine.

The 8gb is a Kingston SD2
The 16gb is a Kingston SD4.

No idea how i check the firmware version on the camera, but i only purchased it 3 weeks ago so i'd hope it's the latest version.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## jbennardo (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Mark, I'll check their site. Since your camera is newer than mine, perhaps it shipped with the new firmware. Maybe it's out? When I emailed the company a while ago, they said it should be by the end of this month (march).

Another thought is, regardless of the size of card, it may only be recording an hour of video at a time. Have you been getting longer that 56 minutes? That's the standard with the 2GB card. hmmmm curious now.


----------



## cbr6fs (Apr 1, 2008)

I have not tried a single video over 56 mins yet.
The longest vid so far has been around 35 mins.

But i'm sure i have had well over 56 mins worth of videos in total on the card.


From the searching i did the bigger cars that do not work don't work straight from the off.

It was the same with my 6600 and N95 phones, Nokia say something like 4gb is the max yet i'm happily running 16gb without any issues.


I'm guessing that they know some of the bigger cards work and others don't so they only officially state, the size they know a majority of the cards work (just a guess though).



Just out of interest i've set my GoPro recording now and i'll see how long it records before either the battery goes flat or the memory fills.


I'll leave it on overnight and let you know in the morrow.

If on your travels t'net you find a method of checking the firmware version let me know and i'll tell you which version mine is running.


Cheers
Mark


----------



## pakuni rider (Mar 25, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> On this video, he is using a Canon SD800is, a point and shoot camera that doesn't allow for a wide angle adapter.


Yes, I know that he was using a Canon SD800is since that's what he said in the first video and in case I missed that you also wrote this to describe the video that I commented on; "Here is a video he made with that mount using a Canon SD800is on the chest mount:"

It's also apparent from the first video that it is not threaded to accpet filters, or adaptors. At 28mm equivalent that P&S has a wider field of view than most, but still narrow when compared camcorders with wide angle adapters.

The extraneous motion is not limited to the usual up and down (which should be somewhat mitigated by the image stabilization that the camera uses) but also included some very noticeable yaw/panning, which seems to be related to chest movement as he tries to use body english during parts of the video.


----------



## anthonyi (Nov 26, 2008)

cbr6fs said:


> I've been using the 8gb out of my Lumix TZ3 in my GoPro Hero M/S Wide for around 2 weeks without any problems.
> 
> Also tried the 16gb out of my Ixus 980is again this also work fine.
> 
> ...


That's very interesting! I have a few cards for my Tachyon. I'll try them as soon as my Wide arrives.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's another video with the GoPro on a helmet while a HD camera is filming third person (the video goes back and forth between the two). It's not a mountain biking video, but it shows how the camera really shines on a bright sunny day with a blue sky:





MadMan on the River from Rambo on Vimeo.


----------



## jrthoughts (Feb 24, 2009)

I know this has been thrown out there a few times but take into account shock and shock absorption with the camera. It's important to reiterate the necessity to have a shock proof battery system or you can will/loose a lot of footage to a menial thump that just 'happens' to knock the batteries loose and poof! there goes the 6 hrs of filming. 
Tachyon XC is the only camera with that system I think, unless the new vholdr has one. I know ATC does not and gopro definitely does not (lost so much footage from them)
I've only been on one ride with the Tachyon but so far it's a pretty nice unit.


----------

